

Show HN: echoplexus, anonymous chat, collaborative REPL, and whiteboard - arcameron
http://echoplex.us/

======
arcameron
[edit: here's a direct link to the demo
[http://chat.echoplex.us/](http://chat.echoplex.us/)]

Hi guys, just thought I'd showcase the project I'm currently working on. If
you like it, I'd love it if you contributed @:
[https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus)

There are around 2-3 dedicated contributors at the moment.

We've got a lot of basic functionality down, but there's still much to do! A
little teaser of hopeful future functionality:

\- web/video chat with WebRTC

\- more languages in the REPL

\- more polish all around

\- better embedding of media with more options

\- see github issues page for more of the future vision

------
jdc
Nice design and slick UI. Now here's come criticism =).

\- I don't think _/_ is a good name for the default channel.

\- Why can't I see the user list in the _Code_ and _Draw_ views?

\- _Sync Missed_ is a confusing label for a button. It appears to add N lines
from the server chat log to the client chat log, so consider calling it
something more descriptive (like _Get Old Logs_ ).

\- I'd like to be privately invite a user to a channel.

\- A public channel list would be nice.

\- It would be neat to be able to draw an overlay on the _Code_ view and do
annotations.

~~~
arcameron
I'll add most of these as issues that we'll get to work on next :) Very
awesome idea with the overlay on _Code_ view, I love it

>\- I don't think / is a good name for the default channel.

Not sure if I can do much about this one -- that's simply the default route. I
wanted to make it super easy to create a channel, so anything in the URL slug
becomes the name of the channel. Visiting
[http://chat.echoplex.us/hackernews](http://chat.echoplex.us/hackernews) would
make you join the channel named "/hackernews".

> \- Why can't I see the user list in the Code and Draw views?

A pretty big UI deficiency atm, still working out the better way to present
all the data

> \- Sync Missed is a confusing label for a button. It appears to add N lines
> from the server chat log to the client chat log, so consider calling it
> something more descriptive (like Get Old Logs).

Indeed, it's set to sync 10 at a time to prevent flooding the client. However,
maybe a smarter idea would be to sync in an infinite scroll fashion as well

